# Hi just wondered is sibo curable? and is it available in the uk?



## 22521 (Oct 2, 2006)

i asked the doc about it the other day and he looked at me as if i had 2 heads!!!!! he is going to send me back the hospital but he has said this before and nothing came of it, is there a cure??? and is there treatment and test done here in the uk?? thanks.


----------



## Moises (May 20, 2000)

Duff,1. Read Pimentel's book carefully.2. Talk to your doctor about the Vivonex Plus Elemental Diet. It is expensive. But it's your best bet for treating SIBO.Pimentel requres a breath test to get a clear diagnosis before beginning treatment. A number of us on this forum are trying the treatment without the benefit of a breath test diagnosis.Note, there is always some risk in making radical changes ibn your diet. So discuss this with your physician first.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

SIBO as the "Cause" of IBS is highly controversial.FYI"Second, these findings suggest that SIBO can play a role in IBS symptoms and that development of effective therapies for SIBO would be beneficial for some patients. However, SIBO is not a disease; rather, it is a consequence of ineffective small-intestinal motility, and the underlying dysmotility will still exist after SIBO is eliminated. One would hypothesize that SIBO and IBS symptoms will reoccur in most patients who initially respond and that retreatment or chronic therapy for SIBO will be required. "http://gastroenterology.jwatch.org/cgi/con...ull/2006/1016/1At this time they IBS and SIBO are not the same conditions.SIBO is a functional disorder like IBS.Get tested using the hydrogen breath test as opposed to the lactolose test.I would personally get tested for sibo before taking any antibiotics.


----------

